# Urgent rabbit rehome



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im posting this on behalf of Paws and Claws who is at work right now, somebody who she works with rehomed some rabbits but the person who took them cant keep them as their child is allergic to them, so they need a home pretty urgently, Christie (Paws and Claws) may be able to foster temporarily if they have a home lined up. They are called Amelie and Batman, Amelie is supposed to be a Netherland Dwarf, but she's quite big. She's female, 3 years old and neutered. Batman is something else, no idea on the breed - I don't think they were ever told. He's male, 2 years, neutered. They are in the west yorkshire area but transport can possibly be arranged if needed.

Amelie









Batman


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

BUMP Can anyone help?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Maybe when people check the forum after work tonight someone will be able to help. Have you tried Rabbits United forum?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Jo Pop, Im not sure if Christie is a member of that forum, I will ask her when she gets home from work,the rabbits are arriving at her house tonight so they are safe, this is just a temporary arrangement though so they will still be looking for a home.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

I wish I could help but I'm too far away and I'm in quarantine at the mo


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if they are both neutered......... i may be able to find a space, if they can be got here..... but if they drop dead i am NOT to blame


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> if they are both neutered......... i may be able to find a space, if they can be got here..... but if they drop dead i am NOT to blame


They are both neutered


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i can find a space for them then, after every one i have lost


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> i can find a space for them then, after every one i have lost


I know how you feel hun, Ive lost so many babies recently too , Ive sent her a text to tell her about your offer xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Aww lil miss what happened to your bunnies?  I havent been on for a while.

I will be able to get them vaccinated. You're only in Sheffield so i could get them to you (and meet my new arrival from the RSPCA in sheffield at the same time )

Can i see pictures of your set up? I want to make sure there going to a lovely home  x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

dont have any pictures of my set up, i have a 6 x 2 triple hutch with a 6 x 8 run, and a 10 x 2 double hutch (2 5ft doubles joined) with a 5 x 7 run and 6 x 5 run attached

i have had a spate of bad luck 

lost poppy 2 to neurological issues
cookie to bloat
tessa to suspected abdominal tumours
nasrin to URI
tasha to unkown causes, i suspect it was her time
fuji mom just gave up after loosing her 2 best friends


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Paws&Claws said:


> Aww lil miss what happened to your bunnies?  I havent been on for a while.
> 
> I will be able to get them vaccinated. You're only in Sheffield so i could get them to you (and meet my new arrival from the RSPCA in sheffield at the same time )
> 
> Can i see pictures of your set up? I want to make sure there going to a lovely home  x


Just need to add that you won't find a better home for these buns that with Lil Miss!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Paws&Claws said:


> Aww lil miss what happened to your bunnies?  I havent been on for a while.
> 
> I will be able to get them vaccinated. You're only in Sheffield so i could get them to you (and meet my new arrival from the RSPCA in sheffield at the same time )
> 
> Can i see pictures of your set up? I want to make sure there going to a lovely home  x


This made me giggle. I think she has mansion for them 
They'd be on to a winning home with Lil miss


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks Everyone. The little ones are settling well and have had their first vaccination today. They had a nail clip and a weigh in. The female (Amelie) is over weight but both rabbits are in good health.

Any home offered will need to be homechecked as these rabbits have a lot of people wanting them to go to the best home possible. Here are some pictures from this evening: 



















x


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I am sure if you have lots of interest already they will be rehomed in no time


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I am sure if you have lots of interest already they will be rehomed in no time


We've had a couple of people ask about them but nothing for defo yet. We are considering handing them over to a rescue but keeping them on foster so the proper rehoming criteria is followed and the perfect forever home is found  x


----------

